# Setting the crown race on tapered steerer



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

I used to use a piece of 1 1/4 ID inch pipe to set the race on a standard 1 1/8 inch steerer but
now I have a tapered steerer and that will not work .
The Park tool is a little pricy, does anyone have a "ghetto" way to set them?


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

PVC pipe with PVC pipe cap.... errr nevermind just reread...


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Big PVC is what I used yesterday doing it. Head to Home Depot they have a section big enough.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

i had the same dilemma as you when i switched to a taperd steerer tube....
i have a full park professional home mechanics tool kit, but the crownrace setting tool only fits 11/8 and as you pointed out the 1.5 tool is shall we say a tad expensive,,,
i did a little bodge..... we have a hope pro 11 hub service kit, 
Hope Nylon Wheel - Hub Support Bush | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

this is almost a perfect fit. so i put the crown race on,,,, then used the hope nylon hub support and a plastic hammer to set the crown race......


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

Pvc comes in two sizes......11/2" which is two small and 2" which is two big.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

PVC comes in way more than 2 sizes.... But anyway, I would guess that the 1 1/2" pipe you tried that didnt fit was schedule 80. It has an I.D. of 1.5". I would guess that a schedule 40 pipe in the same diameter would fit over a 1.5" sreerer. It has an I.D. of closer to 1 5/8".


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I was going to also comment with PVC, as that is what I used. Not sure what "schedule" mine was, but I just brought my fork with me to Home Depot and found some that fit. 

-Tom


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

PVC pipe and a coupling does the trick-just about the perfect fit for 1.5 and tapered steerers.
Just walk your fork and race into the hardware store and start looking around.
You'll be able to figure out something in a few minutes once you're in the store.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

the other night i cobbled to gether a crown race setter out of an old 1.5" bearing, headset cup, and steel water bottle!


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

Yea, I got it.
Bought a piece of 1.5" ID schedule 40 pvc and used a round file to enlarge one end to fit on 
the base plate perfectly.
It's a keeper.


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

scottvt said:


> PVC comes in way more than 2 sizes.... But anyway, I would guess that the 1 1/2" pipe you tried that didnt fit was schedule 80. It has an I.D. of 1.5". I would guess that a schedule 40 pipe in the same diameter would fit over a 1.5" sreerer. It has an I.D. of closer to 1 5/8".


Thanks. I'm gonna try to find that size


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

Tree said:


> Yea, I got it.
> Bought a piece of 1.5" ID schedule 40 pvc and used a round file to enlarge one end to fit on
> the base plate perfectly.
> It's a keeper.


It would not have worked if you didn't use the round file? That PVC size was a little off?


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

TheeSuperUberV said:


> It would not have worked if you didn't use the round file? That PVC size was a little off?


I am assuming he filed a bevel on the inside of one end to fit the profile of the bearing race. The inside diameter of the pipe will fit over the steer tube, but the surface area of a square edged pipe might not mate up to the race perfectly.


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

scottvt said:


> I am assuming he filed a bevel on the inside of one end to fit the profile of the bearing race. The inside diameter of the pipe will fit over the steer tube, but the surface area of a square edged pipe might not mate up to the race perfectly.


Ohhh


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

The guy in the link below mentioned to also get PVC 1.5" cap & PVC 1.5" coupler. Is that really necessary & why? Also this guy made a PVC pipe 3 feet long. Just curious as to why he recommends that length Hack Racer: Make your own crown race setting tool for $5


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Did you bother to read his comments below the article? :lol:

The cap = brilliant...


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

trhoppe said:


> Did you bother to read his comments below the article? :lol:
> 
> The cap = brilliant...


my bad... i'm all over the place today... yes reason for cap is in instructions, but Jason just commented now. Comment was not there before


----------

